# I own a 1986 Pontiac GTO



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I got my title in the mail today and thats what it says, a 1986 Pontiac. I guess its a 1 of 1. :cheers Oh well heres another chapter of "Tales from the DMV" about to be written. :willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67, which I bought in 1983, says it's a '68 on the pink slip (title). I've tried unsuccessfully to have it changed to '67. (The car was built Sept. 1966!) No luck. I gave up.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's funny.....:lol:
At least you have a title. I'm STILL waiting for mine. 4k in parts waiting in the shop that I'm reluctant to attach to the body until I know it's mine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Mitch. Not to mention all the welding and labor you need to undertake. What's the hang up on getting a title? In CA, we can get a title for a reconstructed vehicle, but we have to go thru a lot of hoops, and the car will always say "reconstructed" on the titile: very bad for future resale. It mainly applies to new vehicles that are wrecked and then rebuilt for resale, not collector cars. But, yeah, get a title before your restored, 4 speed-bench-seat-rally guage- REAR ANTENNA GTO gets towed off and returned to some dweeb who left it in a field 30 years ago when it ran out of gas.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree, Mitch. Not to mention all the welding and labor you need to undertake. What's the hang up on getting a title? In CA, we can get a title for a reconstructed vehicle, but we have to go thru a lot of hoops, and the car will always say "reconstructed" on the titile: very bad for future resale. It mainly applies to new vehicles that are wrecked and then rebuilt for resale, not collector cars. But, yeah, get a title before your restored, 4 speed-bench-seat-rally guage- REAR ANTENNA GTO gets towed off and returned to some dweeb who left it in a field 30 years ago when it ran out of gas.....


MN is a very hard state to get a title. They will NOT issue one on a bill of sale only. I needed a valid title from somewhere in the past, which isn't possible. To apply for a new or abandoned title, they hold the title in escrow and I would have to buy a state issued surety bond for 3 years. The bond alone is expensive (about 3k).... I told the DMV I bought the car years ago and left the title in the glove box and the mice chewed it to bits and peed all over it. Did they want me to bring the nest In? They said NO, they would check their records but of course they only keep them for 7 years here, so I could apply for a lost title instead. That was at about the height of the "clunker" frenzy, so I'm hoping the state is just running behind because of all the cars bought and traded during that time.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Could you get your best friend/uncle to title it in another state? 
Then they can transfer it back to you with a title.

Bonded titles are cheaper in other states.
MS 50.00 and Bill of Sale.



jmo


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Bobbyg said:


> Could you get your best friend/uncle to title it in another state?
> Then they can transfer it back to you with a title.
> 
> Bonded titles are cheaper in other states.
> ...


The only relatives I have out of state live in WI and their title laws are same as MN. If it comes back rejected, you can be my friend in MS... Actually, I bought in ND and the guy I bought it from can get a title there no problem. I may end up sending it back to him and have it titled in his name and then transfer it back to me.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I called the Illinois DMV and they told me to start at the currency exchange where I did the transaction and I went there and the lady took care of everything and she said she would try to even get GTO on the model name as well. It took such a short time that I had a chance to start pricing tires.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

grabber said:


> Well I called the Illinois DMV and they told me to start at the currency exchange where I did the transaction and I went there and the lady took care of everything and she said she would try to even get GTO on the model name as well. It took such a short time that I had a chance to start pricing tires.


Cool, hope they get it right this time...


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

NH doesn't title after 25 years. They track it by previous owner and Bill of sale.
Same with the streetrods. I think you can get one if you want to sell out of state. Yup, we even got electricity last year too!!:lol: 

rich


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

injn37 said:


> Yup, we even got electricity last year too!!:lol:
> 
> rich


Our outhouse looks purty in the moonlight.:cheers


----------

